# Wont turn over



## chris.delosh7 (6 mo ago)

Parked emax 22 took half hour lunch came back out now the tractor electric pto button is free spinning ,just removed the botton and it's in pieces unplugged it to get new one butt still can't start tractor to move it ,HELP PLEASE What am I missing


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Chris, welcome to the tractor forum.

I THINK that switch has to complete a circuit for the tractor to crank. If unplugged, you have an open circuit. Try putting a jumper wire across the plug and see if it will start for you.


----------

